# Gift ideas for my wife (who likes to bake)



## Mr_Dove (Dec 20, 2011)

I apologize if this is not the correct place to put this. 

I'm trying to think of a few cooking related gifts for my wife.  In our household I do almost all of the cooking but my wife does all the baking.  She typically makes things like bread, rolls, biscuits, cake, brownies, cinnamon rolls, cookies, etc.   She also decorates cakes although she's out of practice because our family can only eat so much cake.

She likes watching cake boss and most of the baking shows on cable.  I saw recently that there's a Cake Boss cookbook.

She has shown some interest in powdered food coloring for making cake icing.  I would have to do some research on that to make sure I'm getting the correct stuff.

What are some good gift ideas for a baker?


----------



## roadfix (Dec 20, 2011)

Baker's apron?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 20, 2011)

When I saw the topic title I already had in mind suggesting a cookbook. I've bought the companion cookbooks for many of my favorite cooking TV shows, although I'm not familiar with the show you mentioned.

Does she have one of those heavy duty mixers with dough attachment and all that? I always envy that whenever I see a cooking show doing baking, since I do all my own mixing using a spoon.

For decoration, how about a decorating set? Like the bag plus an assortment of tips for various shapes and sizes of icing decorations.

Do you have a cooling wire rack? The ones I like fit exactly into a cookie sheet. Visit a restaurant supply store for neat stuff like this.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 20, 2011)

Mr_Dove said:


> I apologize if this is not the correct place to put this.
> 
> I'm trying to think of a few cooking related gifts for my wife. In our household I do almost all of the cooking but my wife does all the baking. She typically makes things like bread, rolls, biscuits, cake, brownies, cinnamon rolls, cookies, etc. She also decorates cakes although she's out of practice because our family can only eat so much cake.
> 
> ...


 
Totaly of topic.

Tell her that person who's been to his place told you that his cakes and all bake goods suck.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 20, 2011)

Get a nice set for decorating. Sam's club has one right one. It's cute not too much money and she can use it for her baking.


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 20, 2011)

I got my SIL a turntable,big cake spatula,Cake comb,frosting stamps in scroll patterns and a cookie book. I got them off Amazon for less than 50 bucks. Some edible pearl powders or a set of dyes would be nice too.
They have some kits that were pretty good too.


----------



## Claire (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not a baker, but King Arthur used to have a great catalog for bakers, and either a gift box from them or a gift certificate might be nice.

Penzey's spices makes great gift boxes.  All the spices for baking sweets in a box.  They are higher quality than grocery store shelf stuff, and beautifully packed to boot.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 20, 2011)

Kaiserflex dough rollers, Silpat baking mats, marble dough board?
OR a Fibrament oven insert-
http://www.bakingstone.com/orderform.php


----------



## bakechef (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe get her some really high quality bakeware?  Bed Bath and Beyond carries a brand called USA Pans (they also make a line for King Arthur Flour) they are really quite nice and would be a great upgrade if her pans are older or just run of the mill.

If she likes celebrity chef branded stuff, Michael's arts and crafts sells Ace of Cakes branded pans and decorating equipment. They have quite a selection.


----------



## merstar (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with Gourmet Greg on a high quality electric mixer and a wire cooling rack. The KitchenAid Artisan Stand Mixer is excellent. 

More suggestions;
Good quality baking pans in various shapes and sizes, (I like Chicago Metallic professional line, which is aluminized steel), wire whisks, silicone spatulas, parchment paper, stainless steel mixing bowls...

Here are some essential baking ingredients, besides the obvious flour, sugars, etc. (I can recommend brands if you're interested):
Vanilla extract 
Natural Cocoa Powder and Dutch Processed Cocoa Powder
Semi-sweet, bittersweet, and unsweetened block/bar chocolate
Semi-sweet and bittersweet chocolate chips


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 20, 2011)

Get her a free year on Discuss Cooking!  

We won't tell her how much you paid!


----------



## merstar (Dec 20, 2011)

merstar said:


> I agree with Gourmet Greg on a high quality electric mixer and a wire cooling rack. The KitchenAid Artisan Stand Mixer is excellent.
> 
> More suggestions;
> Good quality baking pans in various shapes and sizes, (I like Chicago Metallic professional line, which is aluminized steel), wire whisks, silicone spatulas, parchment paper, stainless steel mixing bowls...
> ...



I forgot to add cinnamon and nutmeg to the list!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay, this is a bit unusual, but I've been using this type of product for nearly 20 years and wouldn't be without it.  What I'm posting is large sheets of what I have, but one could cut this product to fit any cooking/baking pan.  I've done it.

The cookie sheets are the same ones I began keeping house with in 1968 and with the help of these Teflon sheets, they should last another 40+ years.

I also use them in my other baking/cake pans and have never found any fault with them.

I can't remember the company I purchased my Teflon sheets from, but these are essentially the same thing.  Just cut to shape.

Another "plus" with these sheets is that you can gently slip the sheets off your cookie sheet and onto a cooling rack, not damaging the cookies at all.  Then, you can cool the cookie sheet in readiness for another batch of unbaked cookies.  Slip the Teflon sheet back on, drop the cookies and have at it once again.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Dec 21, 2011)

great ideas so far.  She already has a bunch of the suggested items though.

Does anyone have comments on the special, perforated and shaped pans for baking french bread and baguettes?  She really enjoys making breads and has tried french bread a few times on a regular cookie sheet.  This looks like it might work well for her.

Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 21, 2011)

My wife loves baking, if I bought her anything to do with it for a pressy she would nail my hand to the cake stand.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 21, 2011)

Haha Bolas!  I was thinking the same thing.  I never did like getting non-personal items for gifts from my husband, like vacuum cleaners or irons, but I have to say cooking tools are a little different if  Mr  Doves wife enjoys baking then it would not be drudgery to her and some cool tools would make it even more fun!  Hmmmm! And perhaps the reason your wife would nail your hand to the cake stand would be because she caught you "snitching" some cake!  Lol!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree with Bolas and Somebunny!

I really do not like it when people buy me things relating to my hobbies or special interests.  Those areas of my life are unique to me and part of the fun of those hobbies is selecting the items I use.  Also, quite honestly, well meaning people usually tend to miss the mark when selecting those presents.  I always cringe when people say I got you the perfect gift or you just have to read this book.

Buy her the kind of present you would buy your girlfriend, you can't go wrong!


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 21, 2011)

Mr_Dove said:


> great ideas so far.  She already has a bunch of the suggested items though.
> 
> Does anyone have comments on the special, perforated and shaped pans for baking french bread and baguettes?  She really enjoys making breads and has tried french bread a few times on a regular cookie sheet.  This looks like it might work well for her.
> 
> Keep the suggestions coming.


We have a few Chicago Metallic coated perforated double loaf pans.  They're collecting dust because:
- Our dough seems to rise better on a non metallic surface &
- Bake better directly on a hot clay 'stone'
- Not being a dish washing machine fan, the perforated bread pans are a pain to clean.
- Removing loaves from the hot pans can be problematic.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 21, 2011)

Are there any cake decorating classes in Denver? A gift certificate to a class might be appreciated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree with Bolas and Somebunny!
> 
> I really do not like it when people buy me things relating to my hobbies or special interests.  Those areas of my life are unique to me and part of the fun of those hobbies is selecting the items I use.  Also, quite honestly, well meaning people usually tend to miss the mark when selecting those presents.  I always cringe when people say I got you the perfect gift or you just have to read this book.
> 
> Buy her the kind of present you would buy your girlfriend, you can't go wrong!



Shrek says he'd buy his girlfriend a new mop.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 21, 2011)

a set of high quality springform pans, such as Kaiser brand, out of Germany.  They are well made, solid pans that perform wonderfully.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm with those who are nixing the idea of a practical gift for Mrs. Dove. I received a weed whacker from my husband in the early years of our marriage. I did the lawn most of the time, and he wanted to make it easier for me. Needless to say, I had a hard time being appreciative. He has not lived it down to this day. Think of something  she can use, but would make a lovely gift. Maybe a nice leather purse or cologne or jewelry?

Merry Christmas.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 21, 2011)

My mom got a fishing boat for Mother's Day one year--I think she would've liked a piece of jewelry more...gold foil! It is used for decorating cakes, but it can also be used for a facial.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree with Bolas and Somebunny!
> 
> I really do not like it when people buy me things relating to my hobbies or special interests.  Those areas of my life are unique to me and part of the fun of those hobbies is selecting the items I use.  Also, quite honestly, well meaning people usually tend to miss the mark when selecting those presents.  I always cringe when people say I got you the perfect gift or you just have to read this book.
> 
> Buy her the kind of present you would buy your girlfriend, you can't go wrong!



One more vote against the baking stuff idea as a gift.

I don't much appreciate a gift that isn't more personal than that. For our first Xmas together my DH bought me a beautiful, expensive, convection toaster oven. I had been saying that we needed a toaster oven. Guess who wasn't happy about her pressy

And, Aunt Bea put her finger on another factor. I wouldn't want someone else choosing my hobby tools for me. What if she has a specific pan in mind and you get her something close, but no cigar? What if you get her non-stick and she wants plain? Or vice versa?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 21, 2011)

lyndalou said:


> I'm with those who are nixing the idea of a practical gift for Mrs. Dove. I received a weed whacker from my husband in the early years of our marriage. I did the lawn most of the time, and he wanted to make it easier for me. Needless to say, I had a hard time being appreciative. He has not lived it down to this day. Think of something she can use, but would make a lovely gift. Maybe a nice leather purse or cologne or jewelry?
> 
> Merry Christmas.


 
Ya gotta give the guy a break. He was thinking like a man. If I had to chop trees for a living, and all I had was a good axe, then if my wife gave me a chainsaw, I would be thrilled. She did get me a great chef's knife that cost a little over $100. To me, I never would have purchased the kknife as I couldn't justify the price. But I was ecstatic to receive it as a gift. 

Men enjoy gifts that make chores easier. And we generally don't appreciate things like a fine cologne, or jewelry. Give me a great tool over a bauble any day. I assume that as it was in the early years of your marriage, he was young as well. His heart was definitely in the right place. He was giving you the best he knew how to give. That should mean something. And to not let him live it down, trust me, though he might not say anything, and take it on the chin, seemingly cheerfully, it's hurtful.

Yes, men and women do think differently about some things. And there is a learning curve. Great marriages come from building each other up, not keeping old wounds open. 

I know this is off topic, but it is a lesson that was learned through experience, and is still being learned by some in our family.  You may have a great marriage, and this might not apply to you.  I'm sure it does apply to someone of the many, many readers on DC.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay--here's a thought--ask her for a "wish list." I gave my family a wish list years ago re: things I'd like for the kitchen. And, tuck a personal gift in--a day at the spa, a piece of jewelry, a cashmere sweater....a weekend away with her girlfriends...if she doesn't want to give you a wish list, give her a gift card to her FAVORITE foody store, she can pick out what she wants.


----------



## love_cheese (Dec 21, 2011)

i give a double pan for my wife,now my wife no longer afraid of splashing hot oil when frying fish


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 21, 2011)

lyndalou said:


> I'm with those who are nixing the idea of a practical gift for Mrs. Dove. I received a weed whacker from my husband in the early years of our marriage. I did the lawn most of the time, and he wanted to make it easier for me. Needless to say, I had a hard time being appreciative. He has not lived it down to this day. Think of something  she can use, but would make a lovely gift. Maybe a nice leather purse or cologne or jewelry?
> 
> Merry Christmas.



lyndalou, I bet you didn't expect a lecture..

I thought your story took the cake! Pun intended..I sure can't think of a woman who would be thrilled with a weed whacker!   
Get her something very personal to open and *also *a gift certificate to amazon.com for baking goods she'd like to choose for herself.  You can even personalize and print out her Christmas gift certificate.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 21, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> lyndalou, I bet you didn't expect a lecture..
> 
> I thought your story took the cake! Pun intended..I sure can't think of a woman who would be thrilled with a weed whacker!
> Get her something very personal to open and also a gift certificate to amazon.com for baking goods she'd like to choose for herself.  You can even personalize and print out her Christmas gift certificate.



My boss.....   She got accessories for the lawn tractor last year and was so thrilled, it was all she talked about.  The woman ain't right!


----------



## bakechef (Dec 21, 2011)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> Ya gotta give the guy a break. He was thinking like a man. If I had to chop trees for a living, and all I had was a good axe, then if my wife gave me a chainsaw, I would be thrilled. She did get me a great chef's knife that cost a little over $100. To me, I never would have purchased the kknife as I couldn't justify the price. But I was ecstatic to receive it as a gift.
> 
> Men enjoy gifts that make chores easier. And we generally don't appreciate things like a fine cologne, or jewelry. Give me a great tool over a bauble any day. I assume that as it was in the early years of your marriage, he was young as well. His heart was definitely in the right place. He was giving you the best he knew how to give. That should mean something. And to not let him live it down, trust me, though he might not say anything, and take it on the chin, seemingly cheerfully, it's hurtful.
> 
> ...



Excellent post!

The OP is putting a lot of thought into a gift for his wife based on her interests, that's awesome, I hope she's smart enough to appreciate that even if she doesn't think that it is the perfect gift!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 21, 2011)

I didn't mean to lecture about what kind of gifts to give.  I am only saying that we need to look at the reasons behind the gifts.  Taht way, we don't hurt each other unintentionally, or even, intentionally.  

I now pay much more attention to the gifts desired by my wife than I did when I was newly married.  At aht time, I thought I could get her something out of the blue, that seemed like a great gift by my standards.  Usually, I was wrong.  But the intent to please her was genuine.  

As I said, purchasing the right gifts requires practice.  There is a learning curve to it all.  The op is doing the right thing in trying to get her something she really wants.  And I agree, asking for a gift list from her is a wonderful idea.  That way, you have a much better chance of selecting something she will really love, verses something _you_ think she will love.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## blissful (Dec 22, 2011)

After standing in the kitchen for hours, I would now like one of the heated bubbling water filled foot bathes, with some scented epsom salts to pamper my feet. Add a brand new pair of cotton socks and some almond oil to soothe them.

A medium mocha skim no whipped cream, or a hot chocolate at mid-day to help me with my waning energy. The timing is important--half way through the day.

After I've washed my hands and arms to my elbows 20 times during the baking and decorating, I need some lovely scented rich moisturizing lotion, to keep my skin soft and me smelling nice after a long day in the kitchen. 

Lastly, I'd like a coupon for someone to wash the pans and dishes for a day--because you love my baking and care about me.

That's me.


----------



## Claire (Dec 23, 2011)

Longwind, you are so right.  It is so easy to get in the trap of buying someone, no matter how much you love them and think you know them, them something YOU thing YOU'D want if you were in their position, or the very worst thing every, giving them gifts that reflect the person you wish they were rather than who they really are (i.e., a person who buys a non-domestic type spouse a vacuum cleaner (heck, buying anyone a vacuum cleaner), cooking equipment for someone who hates to cook, and the very worst, clothing (especially intimate apparel) that is 3 sizes too small and something they'd never dream of wearing in a million years).  Actually think of what that person wants, not what you want them to be.


----------

